# optics



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just happened to see that cabelas has the Bushnell All Purpose 10x42 binoculars on sale for 29.99 marked down from 99.99. Has anyone used these before? Do they have good clarity, and also how are they with low light conditions? I don't live near a cabelas so I was just wondering before I order them.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is what I carry. I think I paid about 30 at Wal mart for them. They are not bad. They dont pick up a lot of light but some.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have two pairs of these. They are surprisingly not terrible as far as $30 binocs go. One pair is going on its 3rd year and is now starting to get a little blurry/double-visioned. They are definitely not Swarovskis, but if cheap optics are what you're looking for, I would recommend them. I have certainly seen worse. I use binocs year-round and am really hard on them, so I usually buy a new cheap pair every year (one day I'll learn to get a good set and be done with it). So I bought these with the intention of getting new ones a year later, which I did. I bought the same pair after a year, but the originals are still kicking and not that bad so now I have 2... go figure.


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

I have owned 2 pairs of thease. I think they are the best you can get for $100! At $30....... well I just ordered 3 pair!! Thanks for the tip! Like polar bear said, they arent swarovskis but they are good for the price.


----------

